# Steingarten



## red clouds (6. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

das ist mein Steingarten. Ursprünglich war es nur ein Steinhaufen auf dem der Bachlauf vom Miniteich ist. Jetzt ist er hauptsächlich mit Sempervivum bepflanzt. Die Bilder sind von diesem Sommer.
http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/061009222018_DSCF4623.JPG
http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/061009222112_DSCF4624.JPG
http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/061009220531_DSCF4622.JPG

Sorry, aber ich bin zu blöd die Bilder upzuloaden oder richtig zu verlinken, deshalb müsst ihr die URL kopieren und in den Browseer eingeben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## axel (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Steingarten*

Hallo Stefan 

Der Steingarten sieht ja wirklich Klasse aus 
Hab die Pflanzen auch , aber bei mir blühen die nicht so schön .

lg
axel


----------



## red clouds (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Steingarten*



axel schrieb:


> Hab die Pflanzen auch , aber bei mir blühen die nicht so schön .



Ich wär ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn meine nicht immer so kräftig blühen würden, da die blühenden Rosetten absterben und sich danach hässliche Lücken bilden. Allerdings wachsen sie im Frühjahr meistens wieder zu.


----------



## Dodi (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Steingarten*

Hallo Stefan,

sind ja wirklich prächtige Exemplare! 

Schön angelegt und mit den Blüten eine echte Augenweide.

Für Dein Beet könnten auch winterharte Opuntien oder eine __ Silberdistel interessant sein.


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Steingarten*

Hallo Stefan,
Dein Steingarten ist wirklich sehr schön!
Einige der Pflanzen, die Deinen Steingarten zieren, haben wir auch.
Was mir auch sehr, sehr gut gefällt... ist kalifornischer __ Mohn.
Blüht wie verrückt über Monate und dieses knallige Orange ist ein echter Hingucker.
Wir haben ihn an die Feldsteinmauer gesetzt, welche die "Teichlast" abfängt.
Wird dort erst im nächsten Jahr blühen, das Bild zeigt ihn an der Feldsteinmauer vom Hangbeet.
LG
Eva-Maria


----------

